# recommendations



## bb1129 (Sep 17, 2014)

Gents, I need to pickup some clen, mt2 and tadalafil. Who do you all recommend?


----------



## exerciseordie (Sep 17, 2014)

There are great RC places but only one top notch one and that's iron mag. Now if you can I'd go pharma or good ugl but if you want RC IMR is where its at


----------



## Stickmancqb (Sep 19, 2014)

I got mt2 and tada from Blue sky when they did the b2get1f. I am on day 13 and they work as advertised.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 19, 2014)

Not saying this because I am a rep but our clen, tadalafil and mt2 are all potent. I have used all of them recently. The tadalafil is the best I have used... all positives and no sides. Clen is super strong. MT2... most companies should have good mt2... ours is great (I am on it now). We have a BOGO promo on now too. MYBOGO at checkout for the deal. Min order of $100 after promo code has been applied.

http://www.superiorpeptide.com/119.html


----------



## bb1129 (Sep 23, 2014)

Elvia1023 said:


> Not saying this because I am a rep but our clen, tadalafil and mt2 are all potent. I have used all of them recently. The tadalafil is the best I have used... all positives and no sides. Clen is super strong. MT2... most companies should have good mt2... ours is great (I am on it now). We have a BOGO promo on now too. MYBOGO at checkout for the deal. Min order of $100 after promo code has been applied.
> 
> http://www.superiorpeptide.com/119.html



^^^ hey man.. The promo code is not working. Any idea?

Thanks


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 23, 2014)

bb1129 said:


> ^^^ hey man.. The promo code is not working. Any idea?
> 
> Thanks


The sale is over lol PM I'll hook you up.


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 23, 2014)

http://www.ironmagresearch.com/

*heavyiron15* for 15% off


----------

